# Fischereiprüfung NRW Termine?



## gat300175 (30. April 2004)

Ich möchte diesen Sommer die Fischereiprüfung ablegen, allerdings sind die Prüfungstermine in meiner Umgebung erst im Herbst.
Würde gerne wissen, ob man irgendwo auch im Sommer die Prüfung ablegen kann.
Wo ist eigentlich egal bin flexibel.


----------



## Gumumuh (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Termine?*

Moin! 
Ich hab mich gerade für die Prüfung in Warendorf angemeldet! Die ist dort am 07./08./09. Juni! 
Von Herten bis Warendorf sind allerdings 90 km... 
Falls Du das machen willst, musst du dich allerdings bis zum 07.05. angemeldet haben!!
Hier die Telefonnummer: 02581-532348
Also schnell anrufen, damit die dir die Unterlagen zusenden können!!!

Gruß,
Gumumuh


----------



## Wedaufischer (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Termine?*

Schau einmal die Fischereibildungsseminare an. Vielleicht bieten die auch etwas in RE oder GE an. Ist vielleicht näher für dich.


----------



## Joka (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Termine?*

hallo

gibt es sowas auch über die Termine in Niedersachsen?

habe leider nix gefunden


----------



## Wedaufischer (1. März 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Termine?*

Setze dich doch mal mit den LFV Weser-Ems oder dem

Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V. (LSFV)
Calenberger Straße 41
30169 Hannover
Tel:  0511-5550-07

in Verbindung.

Bessere Infos konnte ich leider nicht finden. Wohl aber scheinen viel Angelvereine Kurse anzubieten. Würde mal beim Verein deines Vetrauens, bzw. in deiner Nähe, nachfragen.


----------



## André1991 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Termine?*

Hallo  
wollte mal fragen wie das in Warendorf aussieht? wann Termine für die nächste Prüfung ist ?? 

komme aus freckenhorst 

bin neuling in sachen fischen  

lg andré


----------

